# Yak/Wadin Trip this Wednesday, June 22, 2011; Port O'Conner Area; 2's safer than 1!



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I am going to be launching near The Fishing Center & 15th Street (Adj. to Melba's cut) to fish those shorelines of Blackberry Island (I think that's what it's called). I intend to be yakin and wadin for reds, trout, flounder; whatever becomes exciting. I have never fished this area and would like to open this party up to whoever would like to join me. I know the weather isn't looking to great, but I still have to conduct business in Victoria at 8 am and with weather permitting, will be looking to launch by 10 a.m. and call it a day around 5 p.m. I think the tide is going to be fantastic, hit me up if anybody is interested. Any tips/suggestions would also be much appreciated!

Keep Austin Fishing,

Beau J. Reed
President/ Owner
Papa Chops' Rod and Reel Repair
http://www.papachopsrodandreelrepair.com
512.294.3155 or [email protected]
Austin, Texas


----------



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

*READY TO GO!*

Got my Hobie Reserved, I'm picking it up Tomorrow night and will hopefully be launching for Barroom Bay around 9 a.m. (weather permitting).

Keep Austin Fishing,

Beau J. Reed
512.294.3155


----------

